# Steelhead help



## IrishHillsGriffin (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't want a secret spot or a secret family lure i just wanted to try fishing the Aus Sable and Huron rivers once or twice this year. Basically if i had to get 5 lures or rigs what should i get and try. I have a rod and wagers just what 5 lures should i get.


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

I would suggest that you just bottom bounce spawn, real easy and very effective!!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

And much cheaper then putting $5 lures in the trees/river bottom.


----------



## IrishHillsGriffin (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks do you weight it at all or just bounce it down


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Cast lures at the mouth in Oscoda, for giant lakers this spring in april.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

IrishHillsGriffin said:


> thanks do you weight it at all or just bounce it down


Yes you have to weight it or it would float on top. Use split shot so you just barely tick the bottom. It will be a trial and error type thing. Put your split shot at least a foot above your hook. You can experiment how high up to go. Use a small hook and bury it in the spawn sac/bag. The whole deal is a learning process. If you need more shoot me a pm.............


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

heres a lure I got them on in the fall but a redhead rapala and a firetiger but spawn will work good


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Typical drift fishing set-up: http://www.steelheader.net/steelhead/driftfishing.htm

(Don't buy that book at the bottom of the page though. It's geared more towards the NW U.S.)

Frank's in Linwood should have everything you need on the way up. You may want to think about a noodle rod too.

P.S. Looking back at that diagram, I should say that most MI steelheaders use 8 lb. mainline and 4-6 lb. Maxima Ultragreen or a decent fluorocarbon. Also, hooks in sizes 8-12. You don't need surgical tubing either, just attach the snap swivel to the eye of the pencil lead. The baitloop isn't a necessary knot either. Use waxworms until you get a fish with spawn...then use a small piece of skein or tie spawn bags with loose eggs. I never bothered with the store bought spawn, never had luck with it.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

If your going to fish the huron river in S.E. MI go to the lil dipper in flat rock it is geared towars that river and O.H rivers for steelies if you want P.M me and I'll give you my number that river is in my back yard I will show you some spots and rig you up the right way. Im always excited to show some one how to catch thier first steelie. But its slow now, mostly winter fish and waiting on water to improve


----------

